# How to keep the bugs out using natural products



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

Hi
Where I live we have lots of bugs. And they like to get into any dried food some are so small you can barely see them. And boy can they get into anything that not completely airtight. I'm storing some stuff in plastic containers
that are supposed to be airtight but I'm trying to play it safe and be sure.
I was told that black pepper or cinnamon will keep bugs out of food anyone know if this is true?
I guess bugs hate the smell?
Or do you know of any old school tricks that work?


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Dry ice will keep the bugs out or at least kill them if they get in.


----------



## JayJay (May 7, 2013)

Diatomaceous Earth from Tractor Supply.
Sprinkle a little around your shelves--and bay leaf deters insects on your shelf and in your cabinets.

If you are adding to your buckets, sprinkle at the bottom, in the middle, and at the top of your bucket.
It will not bother to eat a little in dry goods--pets are fed it to remove parasites.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Dry Ice is great for killing bugs and it displaces any oxygen in the container too. Diatomacious earth is not harmful to people or pets when ingested but breathing the dust can be very hard on your lungs.
Put some dry ice in the bottom of the container then fill with your food. Wait until all but a very small amout ofthe dryice is left in solid form then cap it. If the top pops off just reseal it and you will be fine.


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

All good suggestions

Mylar bags hold a vacuume better than a bucket by itself so consider using one inside the other

Winnow the food if possible pouring it through a fan stream to blow the critters out

The dry ice on TOP of the food replaces oxygen with CO2 (its heavier than oxygen forcing it out). 

Bay leaves are food safe and deter bug growth


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

A few years ago, . . . circumstances brought me a half dozen chickens.

We put em in a small chicken coop, . . . but let em run the yard around the house.

We DID NOT HAVE bugs, ants, spiders, or other insects in our house for the 3 years we had the chickens.

Thinking about getting some more.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Sometimes weevils are present in the food when you buy it. My wife puts dry goods like rice, flour, powdered milk, etc in the freezer for a couple days after purchase to kill any vermin present. It works.


----------

